# Umstieg von x86 auf amd64

## Gladdle

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren Gentoo auf x86 Basis installiert (Intel Core 2 Duo). Damals waren die amd64 Packete laut diverser Aussagen noch instabil. Doch so langsam ist es Zeit auf USE="amd64" umzusteigen. Ich finde weder HowTos noch Tutorials zu einem Umstieg. Reicht es wenn ich die make.conf anpasse und dann ein emerge -e --newuse world mache oder was muss ich noch beachten? Wie sieht es mit gcc aus? Was muss ich beim kernelbacken beachten? Und wie sehe ich auf welcher Architektur mein System gerade laeufft? Bin ueber jede Hilfe (Links, Tipps, etc.) dankbar.

----------

## minimike

Das wird nicht gehen. Du kannst auch nicht  zum Beispiel von 32 bit in 64 bit chrooten. Dir bleibt nur eine neuinstallation übrig.

----------

## SvenFischer

Eine gute Ausgagsbasis für eine System-Info ist:

```

uname -a

emerge --info

```

----------

